# German Xmas Markets at Cologne (help needed)



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

Help! At least I hope someone can.We are off to the Christmas Markets in December Visiting Aachan,Cologne,Dusseldorf and then back to Brugge before returning home.what I am trying to find out is wether or not they run the boat trips along the Rhine during December as all I can find on the internet is summer timetables.
Heres Hoping
Geoffthefridgeman.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

geoffthefridgeman said:


> what I am trying to find out is wether or not they run the boat trips along the Rhine during December as all I can find on the internet is summer timetables.


Hi,

yes, they do. On the German webpage a programme has already been published, I would guess that the English translation will follow soon. However, keep in mind that the river Rhine is a bit unpredictable, especially in winter, so trips may be cancelled due to too high or too low water levels, or (unlikely but it does happen) ice drift.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

*Xmas markets*

Many thanks Gerhard for the information.We will book on the day depending on the weather conditions.
Regards
Geoff.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff;

Don't try and book a trip on the 'MS Wappen' though, as it is one of the Koln Christmas markets!...

>MS Wappen<










Pete


----------

